# Cannot access Settings to enable USB Debugging



## Soko (Oct 18, 2012)

EDIT: FIXED IT! Just did the whole SDK thing and did factory images.

Did a battery pull while CWM was backing up in Recovery Mode. =(

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]My phone gets stuck on the Google screen and now, no matter what I do, I cannot access my settings to enable USB Debugging. Is there any way to enable USB Debugging that doesn't require me to access the settings through my device?[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I have already tried flashing a different rom, and although the devices states, "Rom successfully installed" or whatever, the phone does not go past the Google screen. Phone is unlocked, cannot set up ADB because USB Debugging is disabled. When I try to use a recovery file in fastboot, I get a message saying "Error while restoring /system" right after the device tries to restore system. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I've also tried the wipe data/factory reset from CWM Recovery and although it says data wiped, it still gets stuck on the Google screen when I restart the phone. I can always get into Bootloader and Recovery mode, but that's about it. PLEASE HELP![/background]


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Wait 10minutes with it on before freaking out when you boot it again after flashing some ROM.

Then post back your results.

http://rootzwiki.com...44790__hl__boot


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Y'all need to stop using black text. Its not readable on tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> Y'all need to stop using black text. Its not readable on tapatalk


Black text is the default of the forum...


----------



## Soko (Oct 18, 2012)

yarly said:


> Wait 10minutes with it on before freaking out when you boot it again after flashing some ROM.
> 
> Then post back your results.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...44790__hl__boot


Hi. I should have clarified that I have already waited for an hour with no results.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

maybe try formatting /system in cwm then try flashing a rom. idk really, maybe itll work.


----------



## Soko (Oct 18, 2012)

amm5890 said:


> maybe try formatting /system in cwm then try flashing a rom. idk really, maybe itll work.


Thanks but I already tried that. Doesn't seem to work. Also, can't seem to push files onto the phone because phone is not in USB Debugging mode. =(


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Soko said:


> Thanks but I already tried that. Doesn't seem to work. Also, can't seem to push files onto the phone because phone is not in USB Debugging mode. =(


Fastboot the factory image from bootloader.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 3rdstring (Jul 19, 2011)

I thought adb was available in a custom recovery regardless of the setting in the ROM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soko (Oct 18, 2012)

akellar said:


> Fastboot the factory image from bootloader.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Could you walk me through that, please?


----------



## laserslayer (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi, could you please tell me how you solved it using the sdk?
I have the exact same problem ( not being able to boot past bootloader/recovery, and not being able to turn on usb debugging ) and this is the ONLY thread i can find about it!
much appreciated


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

laserslayer said:


> Hi, could you please tell me how you solved it using the sdk?
> I have the exact same problem ( not being able to boot past bootloader/recovery, and not being able to turn on usb debugging ) and this is the ONLY thread i can find about it!
> much appreciated


I'm pretty sure he got fastboot, which is provided with the sdk and then flashed the system images.

Info on how to do this is here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19864-vzwsprintgsmguide-ultimate-galaxy-nexus-guide-unlockrootflash-romsfaq/


----------

